# Pics of my First Tank



## lewmel (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey everyone, 
Here are a few pics of my first tank. I would like to say thank you to everyone that helped me get it up and running. (so far at least)
Feel free to comment on it or let me know ways to improve it.

Here is the link, I didnt know how to put the pic in the message

http://s405.photobucket.com/albums/pp13 ... ANK001.jpg


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

what type of fish are those. looks like a lot of them


----------



## ry05coupe (Dec 30, 2008)

+1, whats in the bag?
the tank looks great though, good work!


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Here's your tank:


----------



## lewmel (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pic for me!
The fish are just gold fish to cycle the tank.
I was hesitant to use them, but my LFS insured me that it was the most cost effective way to cycle the tank.


----------



## ry05coupe (Dec 30, 2008)

how many are in there?
& do you know what you plan to do with them after the cycle?
& also, are they jsut comets (feeders)?
because theyre hugely messy, and can get over 10" long

clearly, im a fan of fish cycling, haha


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice set-up...very good! 8)


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

you should have just got a bottle of ammonia, then you dont have to worry about what to do with those ugly things. Not to mention you wont have to clean the substrate during the cycle.


----------



## ry05coupe (Dec 30, 2008)

I didnt even uae ammonia for cycling, jsut good old stress coat + stress zyme. 
Two weeks later, i added 4 yellow labs, two months later i had a fully stocked tank, with no fish loss, no problems.


----------



## lewmel (Dec 25, 2008)

The guy at the LFS shop said to use them because they are so dirty, that it would make cycling the tank easier. Once it is cycled I will just give them back to the pet store, they only cost 3 dollars for 30 fish.


----------



## ry05coupe (Dec 30, 2008)

Ooh, its cool if **** take them back!
I was jsut worried youd be stuck with a tonne of big dirty goldfish.

30 is a lot though, just be sure to keep an eye on all your levels.


----------



## lewmel (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah,
I made sure they would take them back before I bought them. I did not want to get stuck with them! The guy helping me at the shop, said dont worry about anything for a week, then bring him a water sample and we would go from there.


----------



## ry05coupe (Dec 30, 2008)

Thats pretty cool, you seem to have a really helpful LFS.

What are you planning to keep in the aquarium?
and how big is that thing!


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Tank looks great. Fish will love it.

BTW. See on your Photobucket page on the bottom right where it says

IMG Code - Forums & Bulletin Boards

Copy everything in the box below it and paste it in your message here.

Simple as that.

...Bill


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

Just make sure those gold fish dont have any type of diseases...
I use Convicts to cycle my tanks.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

i use mystical mermaids to cycle my tanks. Dont ask where you get them from because i will not tell.


----------



## lewmel (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks for the positive feedback!
The tank is 125g and I plan on doing a peacock/hap mix.
I still have so much to learn, this is my first tank since I was a kid.
It has been very enjoyable so far, and hope it continues to be!


----------



## lewmel (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks for showing me how to post the pics!


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

well it appears you are doing everything right. Cycling the tank before you get your cichlids. Are you going to get all the fish at once? are you ordering off the net? or LFS?


----------



## lewmel (Dec 25, 2008)

I am going to try to stock it all within one week (after cycling), I am currently working on my stocking list. I will get about half the fish locally, and order the rest online.


----------

